# Wanted: 11 tooth gear for 7 speed cassette



## MontyVeda (7 Apr 2016)

I've trawled through the interweb and strolled 'round several local bike shops, and it appears the only way i can buy one of these...




...is to buy an entire cassette.

so I'm hoping somebody on here has replaced a cassette and has a relatively unworn 11 tooth gear/cog thingy for a splined cassette that they'll never need. It's to replace a 12 tooth cog, so I'm specifically looking for 11 teeth. It'll be going on a 7 speed cassette, but whether than means it needs to come from a 7 speed i'm not sure (spacers are available).

I'm willing to pay* a few quid plus postage. 

*paypal, bank transfer.


----------



## fossyant (7 Apr 2016)

7 & 8 speed cassettes only ever went as low as 12. If its a newer hub then you could use a 9 speed bottom sprocket.


----------



## Custom24 (7 Apr 2016)

This is 8 speed, but I think it should work

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/111824590601


----------



## Custom24 (7 Apr 2016)

This one says 7 8 9 speed

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-SunRace...ano-SRAM-and-SunRace-/131414128593?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Custom24 (7 Apr 2016)

And there are a few others that come up if you search eBay for "cassette 11t" and order by price+p&p lowest first


----------



## broady (7 Apr 2016)

Aren't 7 and 8 speed the same size width of the cog?


----------



## albion (7 Apr 2016)

On my 7 speed bike, I'm sure I am using an 8 speed cassette, having first removed the smallest 11 tooth from the HG31.

It is extremely unlikely I threw it out but will it fit?


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Apr 2016)

fossyant said:


> *7 & 8 speed cassettes only ever went as low as 12.* If its a newer hub then you could use a 9 speed bottom sprocket.


even the one that the pictured 11 tooth came off?


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Apr 2016)

albion said:


> On my 7 speed bike, I'm sure I am using an 8 speed cassette, having first removed the smallest 11 tooth from the HG31.
> 
> It is extremely unlikely I threw it out but will it fit?


no idea, but I'm willing buy it and try it to find out if you can find it


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Apr 2016)

Custom24 said:


> This one says 7 8 9 speed
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-SunRace...ano-SRAM-and-SunRace-/131414128593?nav=SEARCH


how i come i didn't find that after trawling through hundreds* of ebay pages? Good find, thank you 

*slight exaggeration.


----------



## albion (7 Apr 2016)

I will look for it tomorrow. If I find it simply PIM your address and I will post it free.


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Apr 2016)

albion said:


> I will look for it tomorrow. If I find it simply PIM your address and I will post it free.


That'd be very kind of you. I've ordered one from Ebay so no worries if you can't find it. Might try to get my hands on a few since that appears to be the first cog to wear out and I like my wide 12-32 cassette, so when i replace that I'll still be looking to swap the little 12tooth cog for an 11tooth one


----------



## albion (8 Apr 2016)

Found it at 2nd attempt, in the very first place I looked.

I just need your address MV.


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Apr 2016)

fossyant said:


> 7 & 8 speed cassettes only ever went as low as 12. If its a newer hub then you could use a 9 speed bottom sprocket.


I'm sorry, this just isn't true.


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Apr 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> That'd be very kind of you. I've ordered one from Ebay so no worries if you can't find it. Might try to get my hands on a few since that appears to be the first cog to wear out and I like my wide 12-32 cassette, so when i replace that I'll still be looking to swap the little 12tooth cog for an 11tooth one



I agree about your implied thoughts on the 11T cog. If cycling hadn't gone upmarket znd somewhat mad you would be able to buy small bags of these from the manufacturers/suppliers. FFS, it is a separate bit even when supplied with a brand new boxed cassette.


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Apr 2016)

albion said:


> Found it at 2nd attempt, in the very first place I looked.
> 
> I just need your address MV.


Arrived this morning... didn't hesitate in throwing it on and going for a quick spin. The one tooth really does make a small but significant difference. Thank you sir!


----------



## gds58 (22 May 2016)

I can't quite believe all this fuss to get an 11 tooth sprocket. All this could have been saved if you simply learn to pedal properly and have a good cadence on a slightly lower gear. Quite some years ago when I did my PB for a 25 mile TT (49min 4 secs) a certain Chris Boardman rode the same event using a fixed gear bike running a 52 x 13 gear and won the race in 47 mins 7 secs, an average speed of 31.85 MPH! Pedal properly and this is what can be achieved.


----------



## Blue Hills (23 May 2016)

Dear Mr PB, I think you should maybe broaden your view a little. Maybe the OP, and others on the thread, aren't running a big cog on the front. I would appreciate spare single 11T cogs for a bike wihose largest front chainring is 42. This means that I use the 11T a fair bit, too much probably.


----------



## MontyVeda (23 May 2016)

gds58 said:


> I can't quite believe all this fuss to get an 11 tooth sprocket. All this could have been saved if you simply learn to pedal properly and have a good cadence on a slightly lower gear. Quite some years ago when I did my PB for a 25 mile TT (49min 4 secs) a certain Chris Boardman rode the same event using a fixed gear bike running a 52 x 13 gear and won the race in 47 mins 7 secs, an average speed of 31.85 MPH! Pedal properly and this is what can be achieved.


"learned to pedal properly" you patronising nobber.


----------



## Blue Hills (23 May 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> "learned to pedal properly" you patronising nobber.



Maybe we can look forward to an ongoing blog of tips on pedalling, lightened with a few lubricated anecdotes of how he rubbed along with Chris Boardman.


----------



## MontyVeda (23 May 2016)

is there much difference, ratio wise between 52:13 and 42:11... thought not.


----------

